# How often do juvie shrimp molt?



## Tazzy_toon

I have about a doz little shrimp that I got from mykiss, they are quite happy and healthy, most of the female are saddled however the last 2 dropped their eggs.

Seems every day there is a new skin and this morning after a water change there where 3 skins. Just wondering if that is normal.


----------



## CRS Fan

Growing shrimp tend to moult every couple of weeks (depending on how often they are fed and how quickly they are growing). Water changes often trigger moulting as well.

I hope that helps!

Stuart


----------



## Tazzy_toon

good to know. Thanks

When I first got them a couple weeks ago, there was alot of moulting, then just one or 2 every day or 2, then I got 3 again and just wondered if it was normal. Glad to hear that it is


----------



## MananaP

When they are younger they will molt often, adults tend to molt every two weeks or so if they are healthy and happy. Dropping eggs might be lack of calcium, what is your parameters like specially GH? Also it is normal when you get a shrimp and put them in a new tank new parameters they molt within the first few days.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

amonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrates 5ish, kh 2 don't have a gh tester.

They are in a 15 gal with dwarf frogs on one side and them on the other(they have about a 6 gallon space), there is a large sponge filter in the center.

3 large shells, 2 small drifwood, java moss, java fern, and a few baby plants and a short piece of cactus wood.


----------



## effox

It's important to have a good GH buffer or they could face molting amongst other issues. I'd definitely get a GH test kit when possible.

Do you currently buffer KH\GH, or do you let a special substrate do this for you (I ask as our KH is pretty much 0 in the lower mainland and yours isn't).

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Tazzy_toon

I was under the impression that the sea shells would buffer the kh/gh. I just have eco complete and a smooth gravel mix, so nothing special there, I was tempted to use a very small amount of baking soda, but i'm too chicken to add anything atm.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

How can I add calcium? or How would I know if I need it?

Thanks,
Debi



MananaP said:


> When they are younger they will molt often, adults tend to molt every two weeks or so if they are healthy and happy. Dropping eggs might be lack of calcium, what is your parameters like specially GH? Also it is normal when you get a shrimp and put them in a new tank new parameters they molt within the first few days.


----------



## Ebonbolt

I believe there is a calcium test kit...  I think API makes those.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, not another test kit!!! :lol:

Is there another way??? Can I over do calcium if I wanted to add some somehow?


----------

